Ask HN: What are some tools that you use to build web app? - bryk
======
mabynogy
I did mine. My tool concat all js files from my source tree and remove
comments.

The output for standalone HTML page looks like that:
[https://p.sicp.me/aQ5S3.js](https://p.sicp.me/aQ5S3.js)

I generate also a standalong shell file (for node app):
[https://p.sicp.me/pAALV.js](https://p.sicp.me/pAALV.js)

------
zmmmmm
I have gone back and forth with a lot of different tools from Django to
Vert.x, React, Vue, etc etc. But these days my default stack is more and more
to use Grails (because although ridiculously heavyweight it's the most feature
complete yet self-contained full-stack framework for extremely rapid
develoment) and VueJS (because it straddles well between light-weight, inject
a component or two use case and the full on webpack build setup).

------
ecesena
If by tools you mean stack, here are my typical ones, with examples: Github
pages (mostly react apps, e.g. [1, 2]), GAE (python backends, e.g. [1]),
Google Spreadsheet (data backend, e.g. [2]), Firebase (e.g., [3]).

[1] [http://priceeth.github.io/](http://priceeth.github.io/)

[2] [http://hasgluten.com/](http://hasgluten.com/)

[3] [http://distrosheet.com/](http://distrosheet.com/)

------
m4k5
Personally, I am a big fan of Python, so usually I use Heroku and
Django/Flask. When it comes to static webstites, Jekyll does great job and I
host it at Github Pages. However I plan to move to Nelify, mostly because of
the lack of SSL with custom domains at GP.

------
slipwalker
pet projects: Groovy, sometimes grails ( lately, ratpack ) hibernate,
postgresql ( sometimes mongodb ), vue.js and lit css. On bitbucket private
repositories. Home machines are Linux && FreeBSD.

daily job: Spring 4, Java, Oracle, AngularJS 1.5 and (argh!) subversion.
Office machines are Windows 7 Enterprise (aaaargh!) with cygwin.

( both cases, conding on IntelliJ-Ultimate )

